# Help?



## halleyxoxo_ (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone know where I can order a C&C cage for a reasonable price?

thanks:grin:


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Guinea Pig Cage Store is the only site I know of that you can buy pre-made cages or cages that have all the parts for quick assembly. Other than eBay

Most people just buy the cubes from a store like Target and the coroplast from a home improvement or plastics store in your area.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The only site I know of is http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/. It would probably be cheaper to get the supplies and make it yourself though, they're pretty easy to assemble!  There's a great how-to here - http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm

Also, just a bit of advice, it might help in the future if you give your threads a more specific title.  Threads that are simply titled "Help" or "question", etc. don't tell the reader much about what the thread is about, and some people will neglect clicking on them if they're in a hurry. It's not such a big deal with minor questions like this, but it can be a problem if it's a health emergency! Something like "where to find C&C cages" or similar would be more useful.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

You can buy coroplast from SABIC Polymershapes and you can buy cubes from:
Sears $21.99 for 23 Grids
K-Mart $21.99 for 23 Grids
Bed Bath & Beyond $19.99 for 19 Grids
Walmart $21.97 for 16 Grids


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

If you decide on making your own c&c the supplies you need will sometimes be cheaper depending on the store. I got my huge sheet of of coroplast (4x8 feet) for $16 at my local glass shop and my 30 pack of cubes for $20 at walmart when they were on sale.


----------

